# genaues Thread.sleep()



## dto (12. Dezember 2007)

ich denke mal gelesen zu haben das man einen Thread eine präzise Zeit schlafen legen kann.

Hintergund: neben dem schlafenden Thread läuft eine andere Anwendung auf 100% diese verzögert das sleep 

wenn ich ihn 1 min schlafen lege wird es mind. 1.20 ich muss ihn aber genau nach 1 min aufwecken

hat das schonmal jemand gemacht


----------



## fjfvo (13. Dezember 2007)

Benutzen Sie dafür die java.util.Timer Klasse.


----------



## Laocoon (16. Dezember 2007)

Je nachdem wie genau du das haben willst ist das vielleicht interessant für dich (also genau im sinne von RT requirements)?

Gruß
Daniel


----------

